# Floquil Color Chart



## spoil9 (Dec 24, 2008)

Downloaded Floquil's color chart. Opened it in photoshop and did some RGB values of the colors. I know that each file changes the color scheme just a little so I was hoping that someone else with photoshop could check the RGB values and double check them with what I wrote.
If it checks out, then these values can be brought to your local hard ware store and they should be able to mix the paint to match. Thin it a little and you've got a good source of paint for your air brush as a cheap price.


----------



## I Am Fasha (Apr 2, 2013)

Interesting and nice work!

Im still tweaked over them stopping production of this line of paints.


----------



## spoil9 (Dec 24, 2008)

So I went to my local Home Depot yesterday to get some paint mixed, and apparently they don't have the system needed to mix paint based off RGB values. They knew what I was talking about, but said their system couldn't do anything with those values.

Went to a local paint specialty store today, and when I tried explaining to him what I wanted, he just looked at me and asked if I had a formula or a paint name. 

Funny how the big box store knew more about this than a paint specialty shop did. 

I'm going to call Menards, Lowes, and Ace Hardware to see if any of them can mix paint based off the RGB values. If not, I'll have to find a way to convert those values to some formula they understand. Or, I might be able to create a "picture" that is just the color I want, have it printed at Walgreens, then take that photo in and have Home Depot scan it and match it.


----------



## spoil9 (Dec 24, 2008)

Found this website.
http://www.easyrgb.com/index.php?X=SEEK

Finds color samples that are close to the RGB values that you enter. Gives the name and number of paint from a manufacturer. Called Home Depot and they confirmed that they can match any paint from the name and manufacturer info. 
It's not exact, but easier than printing a picture and hoping they can match the color that way.


----------



## I Am Fasha (Apr 2, 2013)

One thing that jumps out to me is this. Most of the bib box stores have these machines that can scan your color and then create the mix for it. Could you not get them to scan that color cart and come up with the mix for the colors?


----------



## spoil9 (Dec 24, 2008)

I Am Fasha said:


> One thing that jumps out to me is this. Most of the bib box stores have these machines that can scan your color and then create the mix for it. Could you not get them to scan that color cart and come up with the mix for the colors?


Yes, but I would need a picture printed and I don't know if the glossy cover of a picture would effect the scan. Printing on plain paper changes the color as no two printers print the same tone/shade. So lots of areas for errors. 
Using the RGB conversion website doesn't give an exact match either, but at least I can see the color prior to mixing the paint and try to get something close. 

Since Floquil no longer makes colors, I doubt I'll be able to get a poster of their color chart. But I have started collected printed posters/paper from Testors and Vallejo.


----------



## I Am Fasha (Apr 2, 2013)

The idea about a color chart is good. This is a great importance to me. Down the road, I will be painting three Chessie Loco's and paint color will be important.


----------

